# Where to see moose in Vermont



## shmoore (May 22, 2007)

We are headed to Smuggler's Notch on Friday and my sister wants to see a moose. Can anyone suggest a location in Vermont?

Thanks guys,
Sandy


----------



## Dave M (May 22, 2007)

See this site for places to look.


----------



## grest (May 23, 2007)

We have most frequently seen moose on Rt. 2, driving from NH to Vt. through the mountains, but this is totally out of your way...
Connie


----------



## IreneLF (May 23, 2007)

As Smugglers owners, we have spent 20 weeks there since 1997.
We drive around a lot and have always looked for moose in any boggy areas we pass, where they typically are supposed to be. Also just look, in general..

Have only seen one, once, and that was on the Mountain Road between Stowe and Smugglers. We saw a line of cars stopped and some people were out of their cars, looking into the woods, so we did too and were rewarded with a moose.

Although there are many in the state, they are not that easy to spot, apparently.   Enjoy Vermont and the area.  
Good luck!


----------



## Detailor (May 23, 2007)

We've lived in Vermont for 22 years and I'm still waiting to see my first Vermont moose.  One got lost in my neighborhood in Montpelier a few years ago and came down our street but I was at work - though one of my daughters saw it.  My son-in-law and two of my daughters saw one on the trail while climbing Camel's Hump on Mothers' Day this year, but I missed it as I was trailing the group.  So I'd suggest that its one of those 'right place at the right time' things.
Dave M's link seems right to me as the Northeast Kingdom is sparsely populated by people with a lot of woods and lakes and streams so you can get lucky in that large forest area.  Smugglers is at the southwestern part of the NEK.
And Connie's Route 2 suggestion resonates for me, too.  Route 2 to the east from Central Vermont runs primarily through wooded areas.  I've seen moose along Route 2 in both New Hampshire and Maine.
Also, do keep an eye along the side of the road.  Who knows, your's may be the first car to pull over to see a moose.

Dick Taylor


----------



## charford (May 23, 2007)

Disclaimer: I'm also a Smuggs owner and have been going for 10 years, winter and summer and have never seen a moose in VT. 

I used to vacation in Algonquin Provincial Park in Ontario and saw several moose there over the years. The question you probably want to ask is not "where" but "when". Moose are most likely to be seen at dawn or perhaps dusk. May was a good time of year to see them in Ont. since they would come out to lick the salt runoff from the roads. Don't know if they do this in VT.


----------



## Emily (May 23, 2007)

We went to Smugglers a few years ago in early June and saw a moose standing on the side of the road.  We were between Stowe but not yet to the notch area.  We were on on way there and had not checked in yet.  It was pretty cool since none of us had ever seen a moose.  They have odd faces - they would probably say the same of me   We still talk about the moose.


----------



## Werner (May 23, 2007)

There is a moose living in Granville Gulf, Rt. 100, south of Warren, in the bog area near the high point of the road through the Gulf, just north of Moss Glen Falls.  The most likely time to see moose is early morning or late evening.  There always seems to be a moose living there and I used to see one on early morning rides through the Gulf.  The Gulf is very narrow so if the moose is feeding there you will likely see it.  They do seem to maintain a reasonably consistent feeding route and schedule so if you ask about recent sightings when you get to Smuggler's you may be able to set up a sighting.  

Moose are not nearly as numerous as deer so you normally won't see one unless you work at it a bit.  You will see official road signs warning of moose but they mean that at some time or other a moose was here.  If you see a hand painted sign warning drivers of moose it probably means that there is a moose living there now.  Those signs are put up by concerned locals and are usually current.  Go back to that area in early morning or late afternoon and you might see it.


----------



## Flo (May 23, 2007)

The most boring touristy thing we've ever done was to take a moose sighting bus tour in New Hampshire several years ago. They guaranteed a sighting or your money back. After several hours sitting on a darkened bus, the guide pointed out the tail end of a moose running. No money back!
I bought a tee shirt with a moose on it and everytime I wore it we laughed at the memory of that night!


----------



## tonyg (May 23, 2007)

If there is a highway department lot where they would store salt in the winter and there is water nearby, it would be a likely place to see a moose. The rutting season is in the fall, and that's a good time to keep your distance. I've never seen one in VT, but I have seen 2 dozen or so in NH, Maine and CT.


----------



## Aldo (May 24, 2007)

Hey, Tonyg, what is the name of that dynamite old railroad car diner just south of the village of Canaan?  There's a McDonalds across the street from it and down the road?


----------



## tonyg (May 26, 2007)

Collins Diner ?  Or is it the lunch and ice cream place in the old Maine RR car ? I'm on vacation now so it will be a few days before I'm back in the area.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (May 26, 2007)

Aldo,

I think Tony's first guess is right. But to be sure, go to this link for a pic of Collin's Diner
- scroll down to see the pic & click on it to enlarge


Richard

P.S. Also www.collinsdiner.com


----------



## catwgirl (May 27, 2007)

This thread cracks me up!  I just got back from my first trip to New England.  We visited NH, VT, ME, and Mass.  All along the roads there are signs "Moose next 28 miles" or "Caution:  watch for moose next 3/4 mile."  We spent 10 days looking, looking, looking for a blinkin' moose.  Everytime we saw a bog, it was "oooh, look good moose trudgings.  Here moosie moosie ... Here moosie moosie."  It became quite the joke after awhile.  We even traveled far into Maine, through Caribou and Limestone.  Not a moose in sight!  We just wanted one little picture.  The only moose I came home with was the one on a t-shirt I purchased.  :hysterical:


----------



## Werner (May 28, 2007)

They are really here!  Just saw a large male with fuzzy new antlers along Rt 100 in Duxbury (south of Waterbury, Exit 9 on I89), near Grunberg Haus Inn.  He was close enough to the road to cause a sizable traffic jam.  

Keep in mind that "swamp donkeys", aka moose, can be ornery critters... and they are big.


----------



## Detailor (May 28, 2007)

I know that the moose and bear signs seem a little silly if you're looking for wildlife. But... those signs aren't so funny when you don't keep an eye for them and one happens to be standing in the middle of the highway.  I won't say that the animal is stupid (so as not to offend anyone who might be fond of a moose) but they just don't move for traffic.  I've seen the aftermath of moose and car accidents in both New Hampshire and Maine and they create a lot of mutual damage.

Dick Taylor


----------



## grest (May 28, 2007)

I lived in Maine most of  my life, and certainly seeing moose was not a daily, nor weekly, nor monthly occurrance...it was always special to see one along the side of the road, sometimes a few together, or somewhere in a hidden lake.  
connie


----------



## Detailor (May 29, 2007)

Sadly, this is why they put up those moose crossing signs...
http://www.burlingtonfreepress.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20070529/NEWS/70529003/-1/NEWS05

This morning a local Barre, Vermont, man was killed after his car collided with a moose that was standing in the southbound lane of Interstate 89 near exit 8 in Montpelier.

Dick Taylor


----------



## Lisa P (May 29, 2007)

I once worked in an ICU at a trauma center in Hartford, CT.  One of our doctors went on vacation north, hit a moose on the highway and ended up flown back to our ICU after a few days getting stabilized up there.  She survived... but barely.  

Moose are interesting and odd creatures.  Hope you get the chance to spot one... from a safe distance.


----------



## shmoore (May 30, 2007)

Thanks for your input and humor. We have not yet seen a LIVE moose, but will keep looking. We have LOVED Vermont and Maine in the spring. It is funny, the literature here seems to usually talk about summer, fall and winter....no spring. We loved having spring a second time. We had it in Tennessee in March and April. The weather has been wonderful and we had no crowds. Smuggler's Notch resort is not geared up for people yet....bare minimum services at this time, but we have loved the quiet. We often read about southern hospitality...we have found wonderful hospitality in Maine and Vermont.....but no moose. We are still winners for seing this beautiful country.
Sandy


----------



## shmoore (May 31, 2007)

My sister saw two this morning at Smuggler's Notch.

   

Sandy


----------



## IreneLF (May 31, 2007)

Sandy,
At the resort or in a spot at the actual Notch/Mountain Road?
Wow either way!!, :whoopie:       but I'm curious....


----------



## e.bram (Jun 1, 2007)

Go to a zoo. Doesn't have to be in Vermont. See all you want in the Bronx.


----------



## shmoore (Jun 2, 2007)

We were actually in Smuggler's Notch Resort up at the Kestrels. These units are away from the main part of the village. It was exciting!!! We heard that sightings had been made between the resort and Stowe.

Sandy


----------

